# I had babies!



## Kzbun

Hello everyone. My name is Isis and I'm a first time mother! My mommy woke up this morning to find me already pulling all my hair out into a nest I made, I didn't really like the nest box. Anyway! I had five little healthy wiggly little babies. They were all fairly plump round things and I've already fed them once! I think mommy is very pleased with me, she watched and checked on my babies once they were born, then gave me a treat and started petting me. I did good, yes? I'm already protecting my little ones, I get nervous when mommy spends too much time looking at them, but I know that she means well. :wiggle


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:great:all we need now is pics!


----------



## LakeCondo

Congratulations, new mom.


----------



## Cartoonist 35

Time for baby bunny shower:bunny19


----------



## Tauntz

Congratulations, Isis & your new mom who is now also a GrandBunnyMom! lol


----------



## Kzbun

Mommy is very happy. She gave me my breakfast this morning and while I was busy she checked on my little ones. She says they are all still round and wiggly little squirts. She also told me she was surprised I had five babies, all alive. She hadn't been expecting that!! My mom walked in on me feeding my babies last night. She was pleased with me, I think, but she left me alone. I haven't really wanted out of my cage, I feel more comfortable with seeing my nest full of babies. Anyway! I only got one photo so far of the little ones, mom doesn't want them out of the nest for too long. Apparently they don't either, every time she took one out to count, the baby moved back to the nest!! And I must say, they are really warm! I love my little ones already. So, I'll attach the one photo that mommy took in the chaos.

P.S. Sorry if the picture is too big.


----------



## Tam O Ham

awwww. Des is SO beouTIful. You sounds like a really good mama and YOUR mama sounds like a really good mama too. Dems is some lucky, lucky babies.


----------



## DrSki

Doz look sweet. Kinda like my furry bear. Yuz is lucky to has babies to play wit and snuggles. I bet yuz gonna be a good momma. Keep us updated wit pics :stork:


----------



## Kzbun

I scared my mommy this morning! i built the nest a little bigger, my five little ones were getting a little cramped. When I built it though, I made the nest harder to see, and mommy must have been worried about the little ones! No problems though, all were fine. Mommy has started calling one of them Spazz for the time being. Every time mommy checks on him/her the little one freaks out, moving about quickly. I think he/she is going to be a little speed racer when he/she is older.


----------



## Kzbun

Boy these babies can move! Mommy was taking some photos this morning and she only got three decent ones out of the bunch! Also, I think all the babies are named, or at least nicknamed for the time being! We have Spazz, Digger, Howler, Tiny, and Mouse. I don't know that these names are going to stick or not, but they fit for the time being!


----------



## YEOHIFAN

mAY I KNOW WHAT breed is it?


----------



## Kzbun

They are Dutch babies.


----------



## rabjet52

Kzbun said:


> Mommy is very happy. She gave me my breakfast this morning and while I was busy she checked on my little ones. She says they are all still round and wiggly little squirts. She also told me she was surprised I had five babies, all alive. She hadn't been expecting that!! My mom walked in on me feeding my babies last night. She was pleased with me, I think, but she left me alone. I haven't really wanted out of my cage, I feel more comfortable with seeing my nest full of babies. Anyway! I only got one photo so far of the little ones, mom doesn't want them out of the nest for too long. Apparently they don't either, every time she took one out to count, the baby moved back to the nest!! And I must say, they are really warm! I love my little ones already. So, I'll attach the one photo that mommy took in the chaos.
> 
> P.S. Sorry if the picture is too big.


 
Congrats!!! are the Dutch babies?


----------



## rabjet52

Kzbun said:


> Mommy is very happy. She gave me my breakfast this morning and while I was busy she checked on my little ones. She says they are all still round and wiggly little squirts. She also told me she was surprised I had five babies, all alive. She hadn't been expecting that!! My mom walked in on me feeding my babies last night. She was pleased with me, I think, but she left me alone. I haven't really wanted out of my cage, I feel more comfortable with seeing my nest full of babies. Anyway! I only got one photo so far of the little ones, mom doesn't want them out of the nest for too long. Apparently they don't either, every time she took one out to count, the baby moved back to the nest!! And I must say, they are really warm! I love my little ones already. So, I'll attach the one photo that mommy took in the chaos.
> 
> P.S. Sorry if the picture is too big.


 


rabjet52 said:


> Congrats!!! are the Dutch babies?


 
Nevermind I see you said they are dutch, the father of my babies is a Dutch and mom is a Holland Lop


----------



## Kzbun

rabjet52 said:


> Nevermind I see you said they are dutch, the father of my babies is a Dutch and mom is a Holland Lop



I saw that! I've been comparing the size of my babies to those of yours! It's hard to believe that somewhere around a week from now they'll be opening their eyes!! They are still rather small at this point, but I can see by the photos of your little ones that they will grow pretty quick!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oooo, those baby bunnies are adorable!


----------



## Kzbun

Thank you! I think so as well!!! 
I just realized that one of my babies has white on the tip of his/her ear! That's an oddity for dutch babies, yes?


----------



## bun-mommy

How sweet! Five going on six years ago, we had little ones. They were so precious, but grow so quickly; enjoy them while you can!


----------



## xxbunnylover

My BUNNIE had babies too. They are so sweet aren't they? View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425568176.424207.jpg


----------



## xxbunnylover

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425773826.058325.jpg


----------

